# My routine for Ernie Taylor like triceps...



## SuperFlex (Jun 13, 2005)

*Cycle one:*
*Standing Cable Pressdowns*

*If you can't take it go home!:*
Find a weight that allows for 8 reps at positive failure be begin with. Once you reach failure have your partner give you forced reps and begin to slow the negatives up a bit. You continue on in this fassion until you are no longer even able to control the weight on the negative. Now use about 70% of the first weight used and do exactly the same thing for two weight drops. Three regular sets in all... Once finished flex and stretch for 30secs. after each cycle. Have your partner do their set and go again. Use the same weight as you did for first set! You may get fewer reps but that's fine. *Perform 3 sets.*

*Cycle two:*
*Laying EZ-bar skull crushers supersetted with presses*

*For the meat baby!:*
You need to determine a weight that will allow for 8 solid reps at possitive failure at this point. Let's begin... Perform the french presses to negative failure but without rest go into straight presses (like you're benching) to negative failure as well. Do one drop in weight and repeat! Flex for 30 seconds after each set. If you like you can add close grip push-ups at the end of each set in the cycle...  *Do 4 sets.*

_*Stretch, cry, and then go home...*_

*Repeat this workout twice a week for 6 weeks. Go back to a normal routine for 6-9 weeks and repeat this program if you'd like. If you only train biceps once a week add one set to each cycle.*
*Btw you should be loading the bar for each workout plan in a dropset manner. For example... If you're using say 135 for straight bat curls don't load 45 lb plates. Rather put on a 25,10,10. That allows for quick and easy weight stripping.
*
*AND NO SYNTHOL ERNIE!!!
*


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 14, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> *Cycle one:*
> *Standing Cable Pressdowns*
> 
> *If you can't take it go home!:*
> ...



Your a first class donkey shit that has flies around it, smouldering in the sun lying outside a mexican whore house.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Your a first class donkey shit that has flies around it, smouldering in the sun lying outside a mexican whore house.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## ponyboy (Jun 14, 2005)

My routine for Ernie Taylor triceps:  

Insert needle full of Synthol.  Press plunger.  
Repeat in other tricep.  

Repeat 20 times.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 14, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> My routine for Ernie Taylor triceps:
> 
> Insert needle full of Synthol. Press plunger.
> Repeat in other tricep.
> ...


Pony your on the right track. Keep up the good work my friend


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 14, 2005)

NO PAIN NO GAIN.  DO 100 SETS, OR YOU WONT GROW PERIOD.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 14, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Your a first class donkey shit that has flies around it, smouldering in the sun lying outside a mexican whore house.


But you're a bitch...


----------



## pumpthatiron (Jun 14, 2005)

y do u even bother posting and typing so much bullshit out?  do u need a life? yez zir


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 14, 2005)

i could give you a routine for curse-like triceps but then i'd have to charge you 9.95$


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 14, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> y do u even bother posting and typing so much bullshit out? do u need a life? yez zir


*I was asked by someone* to post my old workouts so I've posted a few. I don't train this way anymore..... However these routines work! Fast!!! I agree you shouldn't train this way very often but it will get you growing again if stuck.


----------



## GYM GURU (Jun 14, 2005)

That routine sounds off the chain. I do something like that & it works great. Skullcrushers hurt my elbows & therefore I behind the neck oveheaD dumbell presses


----------

